# Novo PCE transmissor e velha estação Watson - incompatível!?



## nuninho (15 Out 2014 às 01:42)

Olá.

Tenho o novo transmissor PCE FWS-20. Mas a velha estação Waston W-8681 não consegue aparecer temperatura exterior depois de ligar pilhas no transm,... 

Por isso, é incompatível?


----------



## Furby (15 Out 2014 às 10:34)

Se o sensor for da *PCE FWS-20* *Solar* (Com sensor UVI), sim é incompatível.

Porque a frequência de trabalho da *Watson W-8681* é diferente da *PCE FWS-20* *Solar* (Com sensor UVI).

A *Watson W-8681* e a *PCE FWS-20* *Normal* (Sem sensor UVI) ai sim, têm a mesma frequência de trabalho.

Frequência da *Watson W-8681 *e* PCE FWS-20 Normal* (Sem sensor UVI): *868.3 MHz*

Frequência da *Watson W-8681-Solar* e da *PCE FWS-20* *Solar* (Com sensor UVI): *868.0MHz*


----------



## nuninho (15 Out 2014 às 11:35)

Furby disse:


> Se o sensor for da *PCE FWS-20* *Solar* (Com sensor UVI), sim é incompatível.
> 
> Porque a frequência de trabalho da *Watson W-8681* é diferente da *PCE FWS-20* *Solar* (Com sensor UVI).
> 
> ...


Yeah! Obrigado. Tenho o novo transm PCE FWS-20 solar enquanto a velha Watson sem solar. 

O anenómetro e pluviómetro (Watson W-8681 sem solar) é compatível para o novo transmissor PCE solar?


----------



## Furby (15 Out 2014 às 12:05)

nuninho disse:


> Yeah! Obrigado. Tenho o novo transm PCE FWS-20 solar enquanto a velha Watson sem solar.
> 
> *O anenómetro e pluviómetro (Watson W-8681 sem solar) é compatível para o novo transmissor PCE solar?*



Sim são, porque são os mesmos, que vão ligar ao "Modulo Transmissor".

Apenas uma nota, o pluviómetro da "*Watson W-8681*" e da  "*PCE FWS-20*" e penso que também da "*PCE FWS-20* *Solar*" e/ou comprado à parte como acessório, não são iguais ao que vem de origem na "*Warson W-8681-Solar*", pois nesta ultima estação, o pluviómetro é melhorado, possui as paredes laterais mais altas e tem "sensor bolha" para ao instalar sabermos que fica tudo na posição correcta.













E claro, o Painel Consola das estações "*Watson W-8681*" e "*Watson W-8681-Solar"* são diferentes, na "*Watson W-8681*" é de acesso ás funções por toque no display, e o da "*Watson W-8681-Solar*" possui botões, além que os dados"*UVI*" só são mostrados na consola da "*Watson W-8681-Solar*".


----------



## nuninho (15 Out 2014 às 12:47)

Furby disse:


> E claro, o Painel Consola das estações "*Watson W-8681*" e "*Watson W-8681-Solar"* são diferentes, na "*Watson W-8681*" é de acesso ás funções por toque no display, e o da "*Watson W-8681-Solar*" possui botões, além que os dados"*UVI*" só são mostrados na consola da "*Watson W-8681-Solar*".


Ok.  Interesso a estação Watson W-8681 Solar. Quanto custa esta estação Watson solar?


----------



## Furby (15 Out 2014 às 15:06)

nuninho disse:


> Ok.  Interesso a estação Watson W-8681 Solar. *Quanto custa esta estação Watson solar?*




*PVP*: 99.90 Euros - Sem IVA
*IVA*: 20.98 Euros - 120.88 Euros Com IVA
*Envio*: 9.50 Euros - Custos de envio por Transportadora *GLS*
*TOTAL*: *130.38 Euros*


*Loja em Espanha que aconselho:*

http://www.astroradio.com/514031.html

*Link geral com as Estações Watson e respectivos acessórios:*

http://www.astroradio.com/search.ht...at_2&se=METEO&op=eq&nu=0&ml=50&tf=price&to=nr


----------



## nuninho (15 Out 2014 às 15:22)

Furby disse:


> *Link geral com as Estações Watson e respectivos acessórios:*
> 
> http://www.astroradio.com/search.ht...at_2&se=METEO&op=eq&nu=0&ml=50&tf=price&to=nr


Ok mas 60€ por só estação solar é caro e outra estação sem-solar tem só o mesmo preço. lol

Nova estação PCE FWS-20 - 40€ s/ IVA - https://www.pce-instruments.com/esp..._ctil-consultar-compatibilidad-det_256186.htm
Mas PCE parece não haver a outra estação com botões.


----------



## Furby (15 Out 2014 às 17:48)

nuninho disse:


> Ok mas 60€ por só estação solar é caro e outra estação sem-solar tem só o mesmo preço. lol
> 
> Nova estação PCE FWS-20 - 40€ s/ IVA - https://www.pce-instruments.com/esp..._ctil-consultar-compatibilidad-det_256186.htm
> Mas PCE parece não haver a outra estação com botões.




Esse link que deu, é de apenas e unicamente da Consola / Display para a estação "PCE FWS-20" nada mais.

O link que eu indiquei da loja em Espanha "AstroRadio" é da estação "Watson W-8681-Solar" completa nova na caixa e com 2 anos de garantia.

Pelo que eu já percebi, existem várias lojas online tanto a nível Nacional como Internacional, que vendem as estações "*Watson W-8681-Solar*" e a "*PCE FWS-20 (Solar)*" apenas com a consola / display antiga que é táctil e não com a  nova consola que já mostra os dados "*UVI*" e "*Light*", tenha em atenção a isso.

A nova consola que acompanha as estações SOLAR com "*UVI*" e "*Light*" é esta (como eu já mostrei):























Poderá ver as restantes fotografias de como é constituída o resto da estação *Watson W-8681-Solar* (As fotografias fui eu que as tirei) no tópico:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/estacao-meteorologica-pce-fws-20.5898/page-20

na mensagem #292 .


----------



## nuninho (15 Out 2014 às 18:45)

Ok. Mas não gosto de Astroradio porque esta loja é estúpida e tem a burla - ainda não recebo o novo transmissor Watson há quase 1 ano.


----------



## Furby (15 Out 2014 às 20:09)

nuninho disse:


> Ok. Mas não gosto de Astroradio porque esta esta loja é estúpida e tem a burla - ainda não recebo o novo transmissor Watson há quase 1 ano.




Eu sou Radioamador à mais de vinte anos e já comprei imensas coisas na loja *AstroRadio* (www.astroradio.com), com valores acima dos 1000€ e sempre recebi as coisas e nunca tive problemas.

Por isso volto a aconselhar a loja *AstroRadio*



Se quiser pagar mais caro pela mesma estação *"Watson W-8681-Solar"*, também aconselho a loja Inglesa "*Waters & Stanton Ltd* (http://www.wsplc.com)" onde também compro lá coisas à vários anos.


Subtotal (Excl. Tax) *104.70€*  -  Preço estação sem IVA
Subtotal (Incl. Tax) *125.64€*  -  Preço estação com IVA
Shipping Excl. Tax (Shipping Option - Standard Delivery) *18.33€*  -  Preço dos Custos de Envio sem IVA
Shipping Incl. Tax (Shipping Option - Standard Delivery) *22.00€*  -  Preço dos Custos de Envio com IVA
Grand Total *€147.64€*  -  Preço total a pagar já com envio para Portugal


Link: http://wsplc.com/weather-stations/w...r-station-with-solar-powered-transmitter.html


----------



## nuninho (15 Out 2014 às 21:39)

Furby disse:


> Eu sou Radioamador à mais de vinte anos e já comprei imensas coisas na loja *AstroRadio* (www.astroradio.com), com valores acima dos 1000€ e sempre recebi as coisas e nunca tive problemas.
> 
> Por isso volto a aconselhar a loja *AstroRadio*
> 
> ...


Ok. Não é o produto completo mas sim apenas a consola.


----------



## Furby (16 Out 2014 às 11:58)

nuninho disse:


> Ok. Não é o produto completo mas sim apenas a consola.




Vou-lhe pedir que se possível tente escrever as coisas aqui no Fórum com clareza, pois certas vezes mesmo lendo várias vezes o que o "*nuninho*" escreve, tenho dificuldade em o entender.

Tanto a loja "*AstroRadio*" como a "*Waters & Stanton Ltd*" têm as estações completas para venda, bem como todos os acessórios vendidos separadamente, incluindo apenas a consola / display, eu já indiquei os links aqui neste tópico.

Agora você é que decide onde comprar, como comprar e o que comprar e se vai comprar.

Deixo uma sugestão, pense bem no que quer a nível de estação meteorológica e o dinheiro que pretende gastar, não ande como você tem andado a fazer à já vários meses, a comprar as coisas aos bocados e a gastar muito mais dinheiro do que gastaria ao comprar logo uma estação nova completa.

Dou o meu contributo por aqui terminado.

Apenas lhe desejo boa sorte de futuro 

Cumprimentos.


----------



## nuninho (28 Out 2014 às 18:41)

Furby disse:


> Vou-lhe pedir que se possível tente escrever as coisas aqui no Fórum com clareza, pois certas vezes mesmo lendo várias vezes o que o "*nuninho*" escreve, tenho dificuldade em o entender.
> /...)


Boas! Lembras-te que não sou bom português. 

Já recebei a nova consola PCE FWS-20 de manhã (11h30). Consegui aparecer as temperatura e humidade exteriores apesar da mesma forma (clone de Watson) da nova consola PCE!! 

Não é a causa de frequência de rádio mas sim olha estas imagens em baixo sobre a diferença entre os painéis solares PCE e Watson:




PCE solar sem o sensor UV




Watson solar com o sensor UV

Por isso, ainda não testaste a marca PCE!


----------

